
Introduction to Clojure - jacquesm
http://www.cio.com.au/article/314348/introduction_clojure
======
dreish
Don't arrange your closing parens the way the author of this article has
unless you want to look like a clueless noob.

Edit: There are other style problems with this article. Worst is probably this
one:

    
    
      Bad: (map (fn [x] (fibonacci x)) [1 2 3 5 6 7 8 9 10])
      Good: (map fibonacci (range 1 11))

~~~
mahmud
Clojure has the highest percentage of "noob" users of any language. It's just
2 years old and everybody is pretty much wetting their feet with it just now.

~~~
alrex021
Very true. But then the author of the article needs to get his feet a lot more
wet because its plain and simply bad code.

------
owinebarger
Can anyone point me to a paper giving Clojure's formal semantics, if there is
one?

~~~
jacquesm
I think this is as close as it gets:

<http://java.ociweb.com/mark/clojure/article.html>

~~~
icey
The documentation at <http://clojure.org/> is pretty good as well.

------
aatif
This guy doesn't have any idea about Functional programming. I don't
understand why people are encouraging him by voting up. Very strange.

